#    ,   !
, ..   "  ".   ,   ?      .

----------


## kot



----------

> 


,   ...       ,   ?

----------


## Winny Buh

,
   "" > "-" > "" > " -" > "" 
 URL

----------


## YUM

?


    ", " ...

----------


## .

? 
  , .    ?

----------


## YUM

> ? 
>   , .    ?


- "  "       !
  ,    .
 ,   "  "         "" , ,   1-, 2-,   3-   .     - "   "
  -"  ",    , ,  3-.    ,         2-1 .  bad Gatway         - "".
-, ,  -    ...

----------


## YUM

> ? 
>   , .    ?


- "  "       !
  ,    .
 ,   "  "         "" , ,   1-, 2-,   3-   .     - "   "
  -"  ",    , ,  3-.    ,         2-1 .  bad Gatway         - "".
-, ,  -    ...

----------


## YUM

"" .  ,  -    ,  -!
         ,         30-40 ?          .
    "           ,   ?
  ""       ,     ctrl+R ,
      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


       ?




> ...      ?





> 


     ? 

 ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - " "       !


    ,    .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,    ? ))

----------

